# Trading range topping stocks



## Garpal Gumnut (7 July 2006)

Following on from my bottoming stock post, anybody following the topping stocks in a trading range?


----------



## systematic (21 January 2013)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Following on from my bottoming stock post, anybody following the topping stocks in a trading range?




Sorry for the late reply, I must have missed your post.
No I haven't been following these.  How are they going?


----------



## pavilion103 (1 February 2013)

lol that _was_ a late reply. 

Topping stocks in a range as in they are exhibiting topping behaviour and are unlikely to break/continue higher
OR
They are approaching the top of the range (and may breakout _or_ fall)?


----------



## CanOz (1 February 2013)

pavilion103 said:


> lol that _was_ a late reply.
> 
> Topping stocks in a range as in they are exhibiting topping behavior and are unlikely to break/continue higher
> OR
> They are approaching the top of the range (and may breakout _or_ fall)?




I recall Nick saying one time that if an issue was bracketing on top of support it was bullish, but if it was bracketing under resistance it was more bearish. Seems to make sense to me, in the accumulation / distribution sense. I would expect that he mentioned that in some sort of context as well so please don't take this as his word, its just one of those things that Nick has said that always stuck with me....like so many other things.

CanOz


----------

